# Question for Matthew's: lessons on infant baptism



## Reena Wilms (Feb 25, 2004)

Dear Math,

Im just listening to your studies of lessons on Covenant Theology, and it's it's really building me up in getting a more understanding of the C-T.

On the puritansbaord we are discussing already for a long time on baptism. And my question is, if there is a possiblity that after you finished the lecture on C-T, to started some lectures of INFANT BAPTISM, and that as with the C-T, we can listen to it ?

Ralph


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 26, 2004)

Possibly. I have alot on my plate right now. The CT lectures will ultimately, though, to Infant Baptism. So maybe I will kill 2 birds with one stone that way.


----------

